# Deer Heart (TQ Seasoned and Sauteed in Butter)



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2013)

*Deer Heart *(TQ Seasoned and Sautéed in Butter)


Sooooo---I never used any cure on a heart before. All we ever did with the hearts, if they weren't blown apart, was soak in salt water for a few hours, rinse, season, and sauté.
The only thing I did different this time was to soak in TQ & Brown sugar for 24 hours.
My mission wasn't really to cure the heart meat, because I wasn't going to smoke it low & slow.

The rest is explained above each picture.

Thanks for looking,
Bear



One Fresh Heart from a small 95 pound Doe:









Cut in quarters & remove all but red meat:








Slice into thin strips:








Weigh & measure proper amount of TQ:








Coat slices with TQ and an equal amount of Brown Sugar:








Put in Ziplock bag for 24 hours, flipping once:








Rinse, dry, and season with CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder:








Throw in hot pan with butter:








Just about done:







A little chewy, but awesome flavor!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks good bear. We usually do the same, soak and cook method. Usually at camp. Cured and smoked would probably be good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good bear. We usually do the same, soak and cook method. Usually at camp. Cured and smoked would probably be good!


Thanks Sailor!!!

And yes, I'll be curing & smoking the next heart I get. Since I'll be doing it low & slow, I'll give it a full cure.

This one was only cured for flavor.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks really good Bear, can't beat a young doe.  Could you use a tenderizer with the TQ to tenderize the meat a little.  Sounds like the next one might be spot on though.

Tom


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice job on your heart! You always do a nice job with your threads by explaining everything.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Looks really good Bear, can't beat a young doe.  Could you use a tenderizer with the TQ to tenderize the meat a little.  Sounds like the next one might be spot on though.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Mr T,

I always tried to stay away from MSG, but low & slow might do it.

Bear


Woodcutter said:


> Nice job on your heart! You always do a nice job with your threads by explaining everything.


Thanks Woodcutter!!

I don't only make my step  by steps easy for others to follow------I make them easy for me to follow too!!

Bear


----------



## stevensondrive (Apr 12, 2013)

that's a great use of the heart!!  I baked a couple hearts and a liver then sliced into 1/4" strips and froze to give to dogs as treats.  why should the coyotes get all the good stuff??


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2013)

stevensondrive said:


> that's a great use of the heart!!  I baked a couple hearts and a liver then sliced into 1/4" strips and froze to give to dogs as treats.  why should the coyotes get all the good stuff??


LOL---When I was a kid, we had a great dog----"Mitzi", a mongrel, looked like a big fox!!

When we took her rabbit hunting, she would run back & forth checking out every little grass hump.

Then when she kicked up a rabbit, and one of us shot it, she'd run over to my Dad.

He'd immediately gut it, remove the liver, cut the gall out of it, and hold it in his hand.

Mitzi would suck the raw rabbit liver up, and go bright back to looking for more!!!

Bear


----------



## mrh (Apr 12, 2013)

I would imagine smoking it would be very good.  Probably come out like jerky if it was cooked enough.

Mark


----------



## lilricky (Apr 12, 2013)

looks good. i have only had pickled deer heart before.


----------



## moikel (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks great Bear .Nice to have you back.  Anything on your radar that you could post in the nose to tail section we started while you were sidelined? MICK


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2013)

That Heart looks good, Would you smoke it sliced or trim then roll and tie it? I have Braised Beef Heart and it was as tender as any Pot Roast but with a Beefier flavor...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2013)

MRH said:


> I would imagine smoking it would be very good.  Probably come out like jerky if it was cooked enough.
> 
> Mark


This stuff was close enough to jerky.

I'd like to smoke it to a tender finish.

Bear


lilricky said:


> looks good. i have only had pickled deer heart before.


Thanks Ricky!!

Bear


Moikel said:


> Looks great Bear .Nice to have you back.  Anything on your radar that you could post in the nose to tail section we started while you were sidelined? MICK


Thank you very much!!!

Good to see you too.

I have some things I smoke while I was absent from SMF.

I'll gladly post them for my old Buddies!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That Heart looks good, Would you smoke it sliced or trim then roll and tie it? I have Braised Beef Heart and it was as tender as any Pot Roast but with a Beefier flavor...JJ


Thanks Jimmy!!!
I think if I was going to slow smoke it, I would cut it in quarters, trim the valves & strings out of it, and leave it like that (Like the second picture of this thread).

Bear


----------

